# John Travolta & Kelly Preston - 80th Annual Academy Awards, Arrivals 24.02.2008 x9



## AMUN (25 Feb. 2008)




----------



## gerlinedna (8 Nov. 2012)

Thank you for beautiful Kelly!


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2012)

Kelly sieht toll aus, aber er ist zu oft geliftet worden


----------

